
Show HN: Collaborative Realtime Task Lists - awalias
https://todo-zeta.now.sh/
======
awalias
I'll definitely regret this but here is a public one just for fun:
[https://todo-
zeta.now.sh/?uuid=db9135e9-6749-4a04-b2e3-d0587...](https://todo-
zeta.now.sh/?uuid=db9135e9-6749-4a04-b2e3-d05872d54ddd)

